# 9 Year Old Singer



## Michael. (Nov 25, 2013)

.

I think you will all agree this little girl is amazing.


9-year-old Amira Willighagen blows away the judges and audience of Holland’s Got Talent 

by singing Puccini's ‘O mio babbino caro’ (Oh My Beloved Father).




http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=17yLLsE9W_o

.


----------

